# UAV version of the F-35?  Oh, yeah!



## thunderchild (4 Oct 2008)

I read that the f-35 is being built as a unmanned combat areal vehicle??  something like the french neuron?


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Oct 2008)

The F-35 will have a pilot......


Theres a thing called research, how about trying it once in a while? Like this.



> The single-engine, *single-seat* F-35 will be manufactured in three versions



Having a seat usually means a pilot, don't you think?

Beav


----------



## thunderchild (4 Oct 2008)

I know that the f-35 A,B,C will have a piolt but I was reading that it may also be built as a unmanned combat areial vehicle can anbody confirm this or was it just mor wiki bs.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Oct 2008)

thunderchild said:
			
		

> I know that the f-35 A,B,C will have a piolt but I was reading that it may also be built as a unmanned combat areial vehicle can anbody confirm this or was it just mor wiki bs.


I would only take most things on Wiki with a grain of salt, and check out more factual sites.


Beav


----------



## thunderchild (5 Oct 2008)

I found an article stating that the F-35 has alwas been considered for a UCAV production as well as the X-45 here is the adress
WWW Navlog.org/unmanned_f35.html


----------



## SupersonicMax (5 Oct 2008)

How reputable is navlog.org?  Not very much to my knowledge...


----------



## aesop081 (5 Oct 2008)

Interweb aviation wonderchild is still going eh ?


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2008)

Why yes he is.



			
				thunderchild said:
			
		

> I know that the f-35 A,B,C will have a piolt but I was reading that it may also be built as a unmanned combat areial vehicle can anbody confirm this or was it just mor wiki bs.



......and using Wikipedia as an A1 Source.    :


----------



## thunderchild (5 Oct 2008)

actually I avoided that site exactly for this reason, I only offer the information I read take it as you wish just trying to prove my point.


----------



## SupersonicMax (5 Oct 2008)

thunderchild said:
			
		

> actually I avoided that site exactly for this reason, I only offer the information I read take it as you wish just trying to prove my point.



Providing information from non-credible source WON'T prove your point.  It just confirms my thought that you don't really know what you're talking about and you're taking sources left, right and center to look like you know something about the subject.


----------



## thunderchild (5 Oct 2008)

You are right I don't Know anything about this subject only what I have read if I'm wrong.


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Oct 2008)

Okay I think this can be locked now before it gets out of hand.


Beav


----------



## SupersonicMax (5 Oct 2008)

Then go read some more from reputable sources, read the news, take a bit of time to educate yourself on the subjects you want to discuss THEN come back here prepared to back up your points....


----------



## ark (5 Oct 2008)

Old news, but to those looking for better sources you can read a little here http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/08/15/AR2006081501288.html . There was also an AP press release but I can not find it at the moment.


----------



## SupersonicMax (5 Oct 2008)

ark, I think most of us know there were talks about a unmanned F-35, however, that "news" is more than 2 years old.  I think it's dead and burried.  A lot of the systems onboard a fighter are there to support the pilot (ejection seat, environmental systems, HUD, MPDs, space).  It just doesn't make sense to use a manned aircraft as an unmanned aircraft since you can save tons of weight and space by removing the pilot.  If you use a manned airplane, you loose that advantage.


----------



## ark (5 Oct 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> ark, I think most of us know there were talks about a unmanned F-35, however, that "news" is more than 2 years old.  I think it's dead and burried.  A lot of the systems onboard a fighter are there to support the pilot (ejection seat, environmental systems, HUD, MPDs, space).  It just doesn't make sense to use a manned aircraft as an unmanned aircraft since you can save tons of weight and space by removing the pilot.  If you use a manned airplane, you loose that advantage.



I am not going to argue if it is a good or bad idea. Just wanted to post a source that this is something being (or has been) evaluated.


----------

